# Ads??



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Back after a bit of an absence, what's with all the ads in the threads and banners?? I know the obvious answer, but seems like a bit of a sellout??


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, looks like the place has been sold, might be why the ads are so prolific...ugh! :evil: 
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=43586


----------

